# Waaaahhh!!



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I was all set on getting a free fishtank from my friend this week, however shes gone up to her loft to fetch it and turns out its broken 

Im gutted, have been looking around at fishtanks online and in shops and they all seem to be £40 and up especially if you need all the accessories as well which i will do.

Im so disapointed, anyone know where i can get a cheap tank? Have looked on gumtree but no luck


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Zayna said:


> I was all set on getting a free fishtank from my friend this week, however shes gone up to her loft to fetch it and turns out its broken
> 
> Im gutted, have been looking around at fishtanks online and in shops and they all seem to be £40 and up especially if you need all the accessories as well which i will do.
> 
> Im so disapointed, anyone know where i can get a cheap tank? Have looked on gumtree but no luck


Freecycle? What size do you want?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

um around 30L would be fine, i am on freecycle, i sort of gave up on it thou cos every time i emailed people asking for stuff i would never get a reply, worth having another look i guess, thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

There are plenty of other fishkeeping forums scattered around the web, most of which have their own classifieds. You should be able to pick something up in good condition for about £10-15.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a two and a bit tank you can have if you like, its got a handmade stand as well, pump, filter, heater, light, you can even have 4 ****** loachs


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Car boots! try a car boot if there is one near you! but you need to be there early to get any bargains!! ( i have seen loads of fish set ups during the time I have been going)
DT


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah was going to say I have a 2ft-er+ one if you can get to Kent. But 

Babychams offer looks better


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

oooh where abouts in kent both of you?

how much are you asking for the tanks??


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I,m near maidstone Hun.

Sounds like babychams is probably best bet but let me know

xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

you guys are so kind, i'll see where abouts babycham is based xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am in Gillingham, not far from debs actually.
Its got some snails in it (lots) but nothing a couple of clown loachs couldnt sort out.I was going to buy them pay day actually.
I dont want anything for it,as a fellow PF member if you want it its yours


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I am in Gillingham, not far from debs actually.
> Its got some snails in it (lots) but nothing a couple of clown loachs couldnt sort out.I was going to buy them pay day actually.
> I dont want anything for it,as a fellow PF member if you want it its yours


ooh wow thats fantastic, let me speak to the OH, see if he fancies a road trip, lol, i dont think you are that far from us, we are in basildon x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Think I will be about the same distance Hun as Babycham in Gills.

The tank will still be here but as I say it is only the tank,lid and lighting.

xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Zayna said:


> ooh wow thats fantastic, let me speak to the OH, see if he fancies a road trip, lol, i dont think you are that far from us, we are in basildon x


I drove to Basildon once..............horrible roundabouts:lol:


----------

